# Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig



## Lolm@n (21. August 2010)

*Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

Hallo

Hab heute wieer einmal Undercover hervor gekrammt.
Jedoch hab ich extreme Probleme das spiel flüssig zu bekommen.
Wenn alles auf Max und Full HD ist hab ich nur ca. 15 fps.
Jedoch in anderen Games, zum Beispiel in Crysis, Bad Company 2 usw kommen die fps nie unter 30??
Was könnte der grund sein??

Mein Sys sollte das aber locker hinkriegen:
Intel i5 750 @ 3.8ghz
Club 3D 5870 @ stock
8GB RAM

MfG


----------



## Bloodhour86 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

was für ein betriebssystem hast du ???


----------



## Lolm@n (22. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

win 7 ultimade


Edit:
beim letzten test war es noch XP Home Edition ist das das problem??


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

Es liegt am Spiel! Denn die Engine des Spiels ist schlecht...aber bei mir läuft es wenigstens spielbar .


----------



## Lolm@n (23. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

sobald die auflösung ein wenig runter gestellt wird glaub ca 1200x800 Pixel

wird das Game auf alles max samt Kantenglättung spielbar (ca 50fps)

ist wirklich eine sch... Engine

@ Own3r
Was hast du für Grafikeinstellungen eingestellt??

hoffe das das neue besser wird!!

MfG


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

Ich habe alles auf max. (1920x1080 + 6xAA + AF + Details alle auf höchster Stufe) und kann es gut spielen, auch wenn es manchmal ruckelt. Vll. bin ich nicht so empfindlich, jeder ist anders .


----------



## Lolm@n (23. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

okee aber auch du köntest bei 10-20 fps nicht gamen 

probier mal ein bischen mit kopatibilitäts modus usw.


----------



## X Broster (23. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

Hast du den letzten Patch installiert?

Ohne den läuft nix.


----------



## Galford (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

Der Patch ist trotzdem eine kleine Sauerei, denn er verschlechtert die Grafik. Darum läuft das Spiel besser. Ganz gut sieht man es am Schatten des Wagens, denn nach der Patchinstallation ist nur der statische Schatten unter dem Wagen zu sehen, wobei der dynamische Schatten komplett verschwunden ist (auch bei max. Einstellungen). Und das ist nicht der einzige Unterschied. So macher hat sich dabei wohl täuschen lassen, und alles auf die veränderte Position der Sonne geschoben. 
Zwar läuft das Spiel besser (aber auch nur bei manchen Systemen, und bei weitem nicht bei allen), aber das ist nur durch miese Tricks erkauft, zumindest auf dem PC. Wer an meiner Aussage Zweifel hat, kann es gerne testen.


----------



## boss3D (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

^^ Die Engine ist nicht das Problem, aber Hauptsache, man hat wieder was gepostet ...  

An alle Superschlauen hier: Selbst eine 512er HD4870 schafft Undercover in 1680 x 1050 samt 4x FSAA / 16x AF flüssig. _(siehe PCGH-Benchmark)_
Schlecht läuft das Spiel nur mit sämtlichen Geforcen.

Was ich probieren würde:
- Verschiedene Graka-Treiber
- CPU @ Standardtakt
- Kompatibilitätsmodus_ (Vista / XP)_
- prüfen, ob die Hardware nicht irgendwie durch ein "verstecktes" Programm belastet wird
- prüfen, ob nicht im CCC _(und ATT falls benutzt)_ irrtümlich "extreme" Settings eingestellt sind

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast20140710 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*



boss3D schrieb:


> Was ich probieren würde:
> - Verschiedene Graka-Treiber
> - CPU @ Standardtakt
> - Kompatibilitätsmodus_ (Vista / XP)_
> ...



was ich probieren würde:
- dieses freche stück software für 5€ loswerden und NFS 3 erwerben


----------



## Lolm@n (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

@ boss3D

- das lass ich lieber auf dem neusten 

- und seit wann sollte ein übertakteter Prozzi ein problem sein, er hats ja schön kühl 

- im XP kompatibilitäts modus hat es noch einmal 2-5 fps mehr gegeben

- Dann hätte ich ja auch bei Crysis usw. Probleme

- Habs gefunden bei CCC ist AF und AA auf max was bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gemacht hat.
Funktioniert jetzt mit weit über 30 fps =D

Danke und freundliche Grüsse =D


----------



## Lolm@n (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*



Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> was ich probieren würde:
> - dieses freche stück software für 5€ loswerden und NFS 3 erwerben



Sorry mods für Doppel post der war vorher glaub noch nicht da!?

Solche kommentare will ich in dem thread nicht es geht drum es zum laufen zu bewegen un nicht um grundsatz fragen bitte halt dich mit solchen bemerkungen zurück!!

MfG


----------



## Galford (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*

Erstens, wer in seinem Posting beleidigent wird, begibt sich auf ein niedriges Niveau und sollte gar nicht ernst genommen werden. Wer hier sein Ego ausleben möchte, sollte wissen, dass solche Leute meistens nur müde belächelt werden. Und selbst wenn man Recht hat, sollte man das anständig formulieren.


Zweitens, ist die Engine insgesamt tatsächlich schlecht, bzw. Teile der Engine. Und das ist belegbar, durch ein Anzahl von Argumenten die vielleicht nicht einzeln, aber in Kombination, die (schlechte) Qualität der verwendeten Engine deutlich wiederspiegeln. Die Engine hat auf mehreren Plattformen Probleme, nicht nur auf dem PC.

Die PS3-Fassung hatte vor dem Patch mit Framerateneinbüchen zu kämpfen, die sogar so stark waren, dass es teilweise unspielbar war. Darum bekam die PS3-Version auch teilweise schlechtere Bewertungen als die anderen Versionen, bei Ign gab es z.b. eine Wertung von 4.0 für die PS3-Version, während die PC und die Xbox360-Version eine 5.0 bekamen. Aber selbst die XBox360 soll nicht immer 30 Frames halten. Natürlich ist es auch vom Spieler abhängig, was als flüssig empfunden wird.

Das Spiel läuft mit 30 Frames auf den Konsolen (wenn auch nicht konstant), während sogar Burnout Paradise mit satten 60 Frames auf beiden Konsolen läuft. Die meisten Leute halten Burnout Paradise für das besser aussehende Spiel (was auch die Grafikwertung in zahlreichen Reviews beweist). Auch die PC-Versionen beider Spiele lassen für mich nur eine Bewertung zu: die Engine in Undercover ist deutlich schwächer.

Die Texturen sind teils sehr schwach, die Schattenkanten verpixelt, die Drawdistance der Schatten teils auch und die Framerate stark schwankend.

Und zum Thema GeForce und Radeon: mag sein, dass es auf den Radeons besser läuft als auf GeForce-Karten, aber einfach die Hälfte der PC-Spieler damit zu vernächlässigen, ist leider ein Witz. Eine anständige Engine läuft auf Radeon und Geforce-Karten gut.

Die Anforderungen an Prozessor, Arbeitspeicher UND Grafikkarte, sind nicht ausgewogen und die Engine sehr heikel was sämtliche PC-Komponenten anbelangt. Ein PC besteht nicht nur aus einer Grafikkarte! Deshalb sind Grafikkartenbenchmarks alleine, auch keine Aussage über die wahre Qualität einer Engine.

Und wer es nicht glaubt. Bei der PC-Version einfach mal ein paar Bilder vor dem Patch machen, und ein paar verleichbare nach dem Patch, und man wird festellten, dass die dynamischen Autoschatten fehlen (die Drawdistance der Schatten schein doch weitestgehen gleich). Ich kann nicht glauben, dass dies bei Radeon-Karten anders ist. Wer mit solchen miesen Optimierungen arbeitet, gibt indirekt zu, dass die eigene Engine schlecht ist. 
Ich wäre seeehhhrr an Vergleichsbilder interessiert, die mit einer Radeon gemacht wurden!


Wer hier also weiterhin behauptet, die Engine sei gut, soll bitte das auch anständig begründen. Nur glaube ich, dass sich keiner die Mühe machen wird, denn leicht wird es nicht.


Hier Vergleichsbilder vor und nach dem Patch (erstes Bild ohne Patch, zweites Bild jewiels mit Patch) 
Verwendete Grafikkarte: Geforce Gtx285, Bilder verkleinert von 1680x1050, max Details, 6AA im Spiel eingestellt, jeweils gleichbleibende Grafikeinstellungen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Sonnenstand ist etwas anders, jedoch kann ich nach dem Patch, dass Auto drehen wie ich will, der dynamische Autoschatten wird nicht dargestellt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieder fehlt der dynamische Autoschatten. Die Sonnenstellungen ist anders, ändert aber an der Nichtdarstellungen des Wagenschatten nichts, auch wenn das Auto bewegt wird. Die Nässeffekte auf der Staße sind nach dem Patch nicht mehr vorhanden, unabhängig vom Stand der Sonnen und Position des Autos. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stand der Sonne ist genau entgegengesetzt im Bild. Trotzdem: dynamischer Autoschatten fehlt, Nässeeffekt auch; selbst wenn Auto bewegt wird.



Ja, die Vergleichsbilder sind nicht ideal, aber es ist nicht so einfach den richtigen Stand der Sonne zu erwischen. Außerdem mache ich nicht so oft Vergleichsscreens, also habt ein bißchen Nachsicht.

Folgendes Bild soll die verpixelten Schatten verdeutlich. Most Wanted z. B. stellt die Schatten weicher dar ohne solche Kanten. Bitte in voller Größe betrachten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...5-picture54497-nfs-2010-08-24-22-31-18-83.jpg


----------



## Gast20140710 (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*



Galford schrieb:


> Erstens, wer in seinem Posting beleidigent wird, begibt sich auf ein niedriges Niveau und sollte gar nicht ernst genommen werden. Wer hier sein Ego ausleben möchte, sollte wissen, dass solche Leute meistens nur müde belächelt werden.



uhm, sofern das mir galt: es war sicher nicht als beleidigung gedacht...(dass der kommentar dem thread nicht hilft, ist mir klar)


----------



## Galford (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*



Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> uhm, sofern das mir galt: es war sicher nicht als beleidigung gedacht...(dass der kommentar dem thread nicht hilft, ist mir klar)


 
Nein, das galt nicht dir. Ich will hier auch keine größere Diskussion darüber starten.


----------



## boss3D (24. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> - und seit wann sollte ein übertakteter Prozzi ein problem sein, er hats ja schön kühl


Ein instabiler Prozessor kann mehr Probleme verursachen, als du dir vermutlich vorstellen kannst. Aber schön zu hören, dass bei deinem alles passt.


Lolm@n schrieb:


> - Dann hätte ich ja auch bei Crysis usw. Probleme


Nicht unbedingt! Nicht jedes Spiel spricht auf die Einstellungen im CCC bzw. den ATT an.


Lolm@n schrieb:


> - Habs gefunden bei CCC ist AF und AA auf max was bis jetzt noch nie Probleme gemacht hat.


Habe ich mir fast gedacht, dass es daran liegt. 


Lolm@n schrieb:


> Funktioniert jetzt mit weit über 30 fps =D


So muss das bei deiner Graka sein. 


Galford schrieb:


> Ein PC besteht nicht nur aus einer Grafikkarte!  Deshalb sind Grafikkartenbenchmarks alleine, auch keine Aussage über die  wahre Qualität einer Engine.


Dass unter meinem Link auch CPU-Benches zu finden sind, ist dir schon aufgefallen?!


Galford schrieb:


> Wer hier also weiterhin behauptet, die Engine sei  gut, soll bitte das auch anständig begründen. Nur glaube ich, dass sich  keiner die Mühe machen wird, denn leicht wird es nicht.


Wer hat das denn behauptet?  
Vielleicht mal wieder richtig ausschlafen, oder mein voriges Posting noch ein paar Mal lesen. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass die Engine von Undercover nicht dieses Problem hier _(das der TE hatte)_ verursacht und ... oh Wunder ... ich habe Recht gehabt!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Galford (25. August 2010)

*AW: Need for Speed Undercover nicht flüssig*



boss3D schrieb:


> Dass unter meinem Link auch CPU-Benches zu finden sind, ist dir schon aufgefallen?!


 
Und ich habe geschrieben:
" Zweitens, ist die Engine insgesamt tatsächlich schlecht, bzw. Teile der Engine."
Was ein einfache Feststellung ist, vollkommen unabhängig von der Konfiguration des PCs der Threaderstellers. Meine Begründungen habe ich weiter unten ausformuliert. 

Ich hatte dich gar nicht direkt zitiert. Aber es stimmt, eine Seite weiter sind CPU-Benchmarks zu finden. 
Aber egal, meine Aussage war: das ich die Engine ingesamt für schlecht halte, und das die Engine heikel im Bezug auf die verwendeten PC-Komponenten ist. Außerdem finde ich das was grafisch geboten wird, nie so viel Performance benötigen dürfte.
Die Benchmarks haben entweder immer den gleichen Prozessor (bei den Grafikkartenbenschmarks) oder die gleiche Grafikkarte als Grundlage - was für Benchmarks eben logisch ist. Mir ist auch klar, das die PCGH nicht jede erdenkliche Kombination testet (also sämliche CPUs mit sämtlichen GPUs), aber das ändert nichts daran, dass nur weil zum Beispiel die 4780 mit einem damals starken Prozessor (QX6850, als möglichst nicht limitierender Faktor), dass Spiel flüssig darstellt, die Engine unbedingt gut ist. Die CPU-Benchmarks verwenden zusätzlich auch eine andere Auflösung, wahrscheinlich so das die Grafikkarte nicht limitiert.



Galford schrieb:


> Wer hier also weiterhin behauptet, die Engine sei gut, soll bitte das auch anständig begründen. Nur glaube ich, dass sich keiner die Mühe machen wird, denn leicht wird es nicht.


 
Stimmt, hier bin ich über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Entschuldigung.


----------

